# B&H Photo Makes Shipping to Canada Cheaper



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2010)

```
<p><strong>B&H has made shipping to Canada cheaper!

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?BI=2466&KW=&KBID=3296">B&H</a> offers ground service into Canada via Purolator. This service requires that you prepay all necessary VAT and HST / PST / GST fees at checkout. Doing so allows Purolator to expedite your package and offer an economical solution to Canadian customers.</p>
<p>Some of the items we sell cannot be exported to Canada due to manufacturer or government restrictions. You will receive an on-screen notice if you attempt put an item in your shopping cart or attempt to check out with items that are restricted.</p>
<p><strong>Shipping to & Ã‚Â Estimated Delivery</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Calgary             4-5 Business Days</li>
<li>Edmonton            4-5 Business Days</li>
<li>Halifax             3-4 Business Days</li>
<li>Moncton             3-4 Business Days</li>
<li>Montreal            2-3 Business Days</li>
<li>Ottawa              2-3 Business Days</li>
<li>Quebec              2-3 Business Days</li>
<li>Regina              4-5 Business Days</li>
<li>Saskatoon           4-5 Business Days</li>
<li>St. JohnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s          5-6 Business Days</li>
<li>Toronto             2-3 Business Days</li>
<li>Vancouver           5-6 Business Days</li>
<li>Winnipeg            3-4 Business Days</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?BI=2466&KW=&KBID=3296">Visit B&H Photo & Video</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## erikandersen (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: B&H Photo Makes Shipping to Canada Cheaper*

It used to be that the UPS Expedited option would be the best for shipment to Canada. This is an air option, meaning that duties would be taken care of separate from shipment; with ground options UPS or FedEx charge a brokerage fee. What will the brokerage fee be if any with this Purolator option?


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: B&H Photo Makes Shipping to Canada Cheaper*

There is no brokerage fee. All tax and duty is pre-collected.


----------



## erikandersen (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: B&H Photo Makes Shipping to Canada Cheaper*

Really? Wow that's great. Another reason to shop at B&H.


----------



## skaura (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: B&H Photo Makes Shipping to Canada Cheaper*

I'm all for supporting the Canadian economy, but B&H's website's usability and their inventory selection is far superior to Henry's, Vistek, etc. And now with the improved S&H pricing structure, it's going to be difficult to support Canadian photographic retailers.


----------

